# Dads 60Th



## eviesdad (Nov 25, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161414055321?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Evening all

Looking for some advice from you seasoned folks

Looking to buy my dad a watch from his birth year and came across this one. Can you help me with what I should be mindful in before purchasing


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I cannot give you any advice about what to look out for, but if you purchase from the US, you will need to allow for VAT and handling charges, which on Â£1000 would be about Â£230, these charges do not apply in Europe.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

A refinished dial like that is generally less desirable to watch collectors than one that is original with a bit of patina.

That one looked expensive for what it was.

There are companies on the web that deal with birth year watches, Google is your friend.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Can I respectfully suggest that you check that the gentleman actually likes the watch you decide on buying for him as what you may think he likes might well be totally different from what he actually likes. There's nothing worse than feeling obliged to wear a watch that you're not keen on just because a family member bought it for you. One of the most difficult items ever to buy for someone no matter how sure you think you know their tastes.

Good luck with your purchase and I hope the gentleman has an enjoyable birthday.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

As mentioned, restored watches can not be worth more in some cases. An original dial should add 25% to the value of the watch, and make it easier to resell. You can only be original once, then after that it is part omega/part someone else.


----------

